# Very skittish hedgie after time away



## Hedgie_Mama (Jul 23, 2014)

I recently went on vacation for a few days. I had my hedgehog stay with a friend for a few days (Friday afternoon - Monday afternoon.) 

My hedgie was always extremely well tempered, from what I have heard about them, this is my first hedgehog. I have had him for about four months, but within the first week he was completely alright with me picking him up and stuff, and he snuggled too. From then on he rarely spikes up around me, and has never tried biting/headbutting me. Up until now.

Upon picking up my hedgie he was very skittish, and very grumpy. He even nipped at me once I do not think my friend did anything wrong, I left her very detailed care instructions and trust her very much besides that. But now my hedgehog seems very out of sorts. 

There seems nothing wrong health wise. He ran on his wheel last night, ate and drank normally, and pooped normally too. I checked him for injuries, dry skin, or any other abnormalities. Nothing seems different. Just his behavior. 

Could he be suffering from separation anxiety? I don't know if that happens with hedgehogs. What else could have caused this rapid behavior change? 

Thanks in advance!!:sad:


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Did your friend bond with him while you were away? 

Some hedgehogs like routines and once that routine is broken, whether with different people or times, they can get cranky for a lack of a better term. 

Just continue to bond with him like he's brand new. Soft tones when talking, dim lights, put a t-shirt in his cage. Hopefully he will be back to his sweet self in a few days.


----------



## Hedgie_Mama (Jul 23, 2014)

My hedgie has gone back to normal! I don't think it would happen so suddenly, but this morning everything was right with him. Thank you so much for the advice, I really appreciate it!!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm glad to hear it!


----------



## rara-avis21 (Jul 26, 2014)

aww poor thing, i know with other pets they get like this, especially my parent's animals like my dads dog and my mums cats and they get really funny with them.

i adopted Horatio last weekend after he was attacked and it has taken him about 3-4 days for him to get a little bit less skittish, i think probably largely due to being attacked by the dog and the vet treatment since but also because he is now in a different area and different routine, i have set breakfasts and dinner times which he is slowly getting used to and becoming more himself, he came and sat in my lap this morning for his breakfast so it is getting better.

just stick to your routine and im sure he will be okay after a few more days


----------

